
Building a Distributed Build System at Google Scale (Strangeloop 2016) - yarapavan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8YuavUy6Qc
======
yarapavan
Slides: [http://www.slideshare.net/aysylu/building-a-distributed-
buil...](http://www.slideshare.net/aysylu/building-a-distributed-build-system-
at-google-scale-66128701)

via @aysylu22 ([https://twitter.com/aysylu22](https://twitter.com/aysylu22))

For people who are inclined to check other strangeloop 2016 videos, here is
the YT direct link -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_QIfHvN9auy2CoOdSfMWDw/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_QIfHvN9auy2CoOdSfMWDw/videos)

